# looking for layers recommendations



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just bought Burton AK 2L jacket and pants.

I think that these pieces are high quality outerwear and they will protect me from the wet snow and wind.

I'm guessing I may need some more warmth underneath.

Can anyone recommend their favorite layers to wear underneath the outer shell?

I'm guessing that there are some wicking materials that are pretty popular.

I know very little about layers since I live in warm Dallas so any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

polyester...its sweat wicking and breathable...cant go wrong:thumbsup:

for the bottoms i just wear some boxers and sweat pants/ long jons


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Avoid any cotton like the plague, including your boxers, briefs, thongs or whatever you wear as underwear. Cotton soaks up your sweat and stays wet. On the mountain wet clothes = you feeling fucking cold. Therefore make sure whatever you wear is made of synthetic materials, e.g. polyester. 

e.g. Burton make a range of 100% synthetic first and second layers. I wear that stuff and find it's very good quality.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

thetraveler said:


> e.g. Burton make a range of 100% synthetic first and second layers. I wear that stuff and find it's very good quality.


Ok - Aside from the waterproof jacket and pants, it sounds like some snowboarders wear another 2 layers under that.

In December in Aspen, is a single long-sleeve base layer sufficient for snowboarding or should I really be wearing an additional layer between the long-sleeve t-shirt and the waterproof jacket?


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok - It looks like Burton has about 10 pairs of pants that they offer for the first layer - Save on Burton Base Layer - Mens Snowboard Clothing Clothes Apparel Snowboarding

Why does Burton offer so many pants options for the first layer? I could understand - lightweight, midweight and extra-warm - but 10 options seems excessive.

I can only imagine that Burton has 10 options for this because this is what their customers demand. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

If you have the dough I recommend Helly Hansen baselayers, besides the outer shell I don't use anything else.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm a cheap ass and it is just fucking polyester. Not some special material. That is why I use the $9 per piece Starter stuff from Walmart. If it is colder then I'll use Omni-wool that is $15 per piece at Sams Club. If it is really cold I'll use the Starter stuff and put my Old Navy fleece on. The expensive Smartwool/Under Armor/Patagonia is high quality but I don't think they are worth the premium.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

snowman123456 said:


> In December in Aspen, is a single long-sleeve base layer sufficient for snowboarding or should I really be wearing an additional layer between the long-sleeve t-shirt and the waterproof jacket?


I hope when you say T-shirt you mean polyester T-shirt.

And the answer to your question is no, the single layer will not be sufficient. You will need a second layer - a hoodie, windstopper or fleece - again one that is made out of synthetic, breathable material. 

There are no second layers on the legs as far as I know so just get a solid warm first layer down there.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

snowman123456 said:


> Why does Burton offer so many pants options for the first layer? I could understand - lightweight, midweight and extra-warm - but 10 options seems excessive.


I haven't checked the link you added but Burton have at least 2 or 3 different clothing lines. These lines are supposed to differ in the quality of the materials, design, etc. So, take 10 base layer pants and divide them into 3 lines and you get 3 base layer pants per line. Then you can divide each line into light, medium, thick and on top of that you might get some extra models because of consumer preferences for different designs etc.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

thetraveler said:


> I hope when you say T-shirt you mean polyester T-shirt.
> 
> And the answer to your question is no, the single layer will not be sufficient. You will need a second layer - a hoodie, windstopper or fleece - again one that is made out of synthetic, breathable material.
> 
> There are no second layers on the legs as far as I know so just get a solid warm first layer down there.


It depends if your jacket is insulated or not. If it is, you might not need another layer. If it's only lightly insulated or it's just a shell, you'll definitely want something else.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> It depends if your jacket is insulated or not. If it is, you might not need another layer. If it's only lightly insulated or it's just a shell, you'll definitely want something else.


I have the same jacket as this guy which is why I'm saying he should get a second layer. But given he's a newb it's good you clarified that for him...


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

I've been experimenting with these shells but am unable to come to a conclusion. Last season i used a pair of insulated 4sq pants and a burton 3L shell. At around 0c i rode in a midweight burton base layer (also a bit large, not really tight) and a 100tk northface fleece. It was a bit chilly when on the lift, but since it was really sunny it was bearable. I also use an AK insulator (primaloft version, picked it up for $70 or so). It helps when its like -20c but it also gets really sweaty when riding. 

This season i got a pair of 2l pants, and so far i tried the dakine torque and havoc undies. One of them are fleece and kinda thick but i was freezing in them. The other ones were far better even though they are much thinner. Not sure if the fleece ones should be used in between at really really low temps.


----------



## volboy23 (Nov 30, 2010)

For those that are wearing shells, what are you wearing as a second layer?


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

volboy23 said:


> For those that are wearing shells, what are you wearing as a second layer?


Insulated hood tops from 100% synthetic materials. I think most snowboard clothing brands make those tops, e.g. Volcom, Burton, Bench, etc.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I always bring extra/spare clothes with me regardless of my base layer. I can always add a layer if needed. I'm still experimenting with what works for me so this is a great thread. 
I just started adding smartwool to the arsenal of clothes.

-Slyder


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I wear a cheap fleece ($10-$15 from Marshall's) as a 2nd layer, but anything made out of polyester will work. Whatever it is, you want it to be breathable so that it doesn't trap sweat under it and so that if you open up the ghetto slits in your shell that some of the heat can escape from inside.


volboy23 said:


> For those that are wearing shells, what are you wearing as a second layer?


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

What about wool sweaters?


----------



## mikeybrrr (Dec 13, 2010)

I wear a Patagonia Nanopuff hoodie under my shell, and a merino wool long sleeve/merino wool tshirt as a base layer. Nanopuff is pricey, but it weighs less than a pound, isn't bulky at all and is 60g primaloft insulation. It's kept me warm at well below freezing temp with high winds. Great for camping, too.


----------

